# Lumi's First Haircut!!



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, all! I gave my little Lumi her first "real" haircut this weekend! We've been doing plenty of bath and tidies and lots of face and feet shaving, and now I finally took the scissors to her. She's in a sort of modified Scandinavian Puppy Lion Clip. Very much inspired by the beautiful pictures of Paris in her Scandi!

It's *so* not perfect. It took us all weekend in five and ten minute increments. Hahaha Lumi can only stand still for so long! She's just under three months old. : )

I've included a "before" and a few "during" shots. Hope you enjoy!! : )


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Omg, that's ridiculously cute. I've never seen a scandi on a toy pup before, your baby has excellent coat! Regarding 3d cutouts (like Bonzai's heart rosettes) and puppy coat, I've found that a shorter length shape will hold up better than one made up with long hair. This is obviously because the firmer adult coat is forming more closely to the base.

However, a fantastic cheater method is to buy a travel size can of Big Sexy Hair mouse (you can get these online or sometimes walgreens has mini gift sets around the holidays) and apply a pinkie finger full to the area you plan to create the cut out with. Do this while she's damp and fluff her as usual, the mouse will add incredible body and sturdiness. BSH is an awesome secret weapon for poodles and round faced terriers, and I imagine it would poof a pomeranian like nobody's business!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear PammiPoodle,

I had planned on getting a mini or a small standard next, but instead I have decided you should send me Lumi. She is adorable! 

lol

In all seriousness, I love her in that little cut. But oh, look at that pitiful face in the bath!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, guys! : )

FunkyPuppy, I was considering something like shaving a heart in with a 15. : ) Maybe I will!

Spencer, Lumi doesn't like her bath. : ( That makes me sad because I want so much for her to love grooming. But she gets so miserable in the water she won't even take treats and it's hard to make it a positive experience for her. We'll have to start doing lots of training in the tub without even running the water. For now, though, pup's gotta get clean! Fortunately, she does love the rest and stands like a statue for her treats! : )


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg, she is darling, I love that clip


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

she looks beautiful I love the scandi, you've done a great job


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She is too cute for words! I love, love, love wet poodle pictures. They look so....pathetic. (And P.O'ed that their humans would dare record such an undignified moment on film!)


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Lumi looks absolutely gorgeous! And so, so cute


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous puppy and such a lovely coat even at that age! You lucked out with her! Very nice cut too, especially on a wriggly baby! I know how hard that is.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG! so very cute. You did a great job & yes she looks like she has a great coat. I recently did 6 3-4 month olds & they had very straight hair that was hard to scissor. She looks so good in that clip.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

She is so adorably cute I could just squeeze her! You did a great job!


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

She is too cute and what a very pretty face! You did a beautiful job with the groom, too.

I have been looking at mini and toy puppies ..... if you wouldn't mind sharing where you got Lumi, I'd very much appreciate it!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you sooo much, everyone!! I've been waiting for years to do a groom like this! I'm so happy to finally have my very own regenerating canvas. : ) Now the hardest part is having to choose just one haircut at a time! : P

Starpoodle, I got her from Excell Toy Poodles in Texas. Excell Toy Poodles, toy poodle breeder of champion toy poodles and show toy poodles in Texas If you look on the "Photos" page there's a picture of Lumi's mom as a pup. : ) Her name is Hello Dolly.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! And, very good for such a young pup, too!


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you so much PammiPoodle, I appreciate your help. I noticed Hello Dolly right away. She is a beauty, just like her baby girl! I had never heard of Excell before and will definitely check them out.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

You're welcome, Starpoodle! If you'd like to talk to me personally about Lumi or the breeder feel free to send a message. I also have *tons* more photos of Lumi! Maybe I'll upload a few in the "Pictures" section or create an album on here. I definitely need to start a "52 Weeks" for her!

Thank you everyone for your comments! : )


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad that you posted. This is the cut that I want for Swizzle although he is not as blessed in the hair department as Lumi. I am very impressed with your grooming. I do hope you post lots of pictures of your adorable girl.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow - I just looked at your breeder's video. It was like the circus - a toy poodle riding a pony - even over jumps!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

CT Girl, have you got any pictures of Swizzle? I'd love to see he coat you're talking about. : )

Feel free to how the pics to groomers, on the condition that you tell them I wasn't done!! Hahaha She's so imperfect to my eye, but certainly good enough for puppy's first groom. : )


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

That trim is so adorable! It makes me want to trim up Ramses the same way - though I know he wouldn't look nearly as good! I still might do it, except I'm a spinner and I want his coat to be long enough I can save his fur to spin :act-up:

Lumi looks like she's got a great personality along with that gorgeous coat, you're a very lucky person!


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Lumi reminds me so much of my Toy - altho I did not get him until he was older. His sire is an Excell toy -so I will imagine in my mind that Einie looked like Lumi, since I do not have any little puppy pictures and did not know him at that time! Anyhow - Lumi is the cutest puppy ever!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought this was a new thread on Lumi! I got so excited! Where is Lumi?! How is she doing? More updates please!!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Poodlesplease, thank you! Who's Einie's daddy? I wonder how closely they're related!

Tokipoke, Lumi's doing well! I've had some personal stuff going on and sort of been living under a rock. : P Glad to know you're eager to see some more Lumi! I've still been taking pictures. : ) Here's Lumi in her first annual Thanksgiving Day food coma:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

She's so cute!!! She looks like a little bear!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Poodlesplease, thank you! Who's Einie's daddy? I wonder how closely they're related!
> 
> Tokipoke, Lumi's doing well! I've had some personal stuff going on and sort of been living under a rock. : P Glad to know you're eager to see some more Lumi! I've still been taking pictures. : ) Here's Lumi in her first annual Thanksgiving Day food coma:


That picture is a riot! You should use it as your avatar pic.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

LOVE that Lumi! 

Glad you're still here, Pammi.


----------

